# Motobecane review in Bicyling Magazine



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

FYI:

Bicycling magazine reviewed the Moto carbon. They claimed it cost around 2400$, but it's a full grand less when you buy it from BD.com. They review was mostly positive but they said the ride was dull.

Mike,

You've been selling these bikes for a while now. Any chance you're ready to upgrade the frame to something a bit more modern?


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

I have that very article and i suspect the 'dull' comment could be interpreted a host of ways by a host of people. For this guy and my recational riding and a first time carbon owner i doubt i'll be able to decern dull from exciting to compliant, to stiff...etc.


----------



## doctorspokes (Aug 16, 2008)

*I also read the article*

and thought it was overall very favorable. Without going back and quoting the article, I believe they liked the stability and although they felt it was slightly dull, but it was not stagnant. They said it was very responsive and a great climber. They liked the power transfer and the stiffness. They said (even at the $2500 "retail" price) it was one good deal.
It was as a result of that article that I am now taking a long hard look at BD. The two questions I have for Mike are:

1) Is the Motobecane label yours, or do you get the bikes from "Motobecane" and sell them?
And more importantly:

2) you mentioned that you modeled the LeChampiom Ti after the LeChampion CF. Is that correct, and if so, can I expect a similar ride quality from the LeChampion Ti as the review in Bicycling. If so it seems to me that you have a winner, with the ride quality of the CF and the durability of Titanium.:thumbsup:


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Im just surprised that the motobecane LCCF beat out the new Trek Madone 4.5 - Trek dropped the price to 2K. but its an odd group of parts. (miss matched 105 & Tiagra)


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

Huh? How / where did the Moto beat the Trek? I'd like to read that. 

Doctorspokes:

I have the LeChamp Ti. It's a WONDERFUL bike. It's a bit more expensive than the CF, but that's expected considering it's TI over CF. I cannot compare it to the CF in terms of rider quality, but i'm sure you're love it. It will last forever.


----------

